# short trigger



## tj71 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello all,I have a p220 carry and would like to know if the short trigger is designed to sit closer to the grip,or are they removing material to make it a shorter distance. thanks


----------



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

hey tj, i just picked up a P220 Carry Elite with the SRT (is that what you meant when you say "short trigger?") ....i was wondering myself if there's supposed to be a lot of take-up before i feel any resistance (about 1/2 ") --- do you have the same thing happening? -- is this normal?


----------



## tj71 (Nov 26, 2010)

hello Earl,Nope the srt is different it lowers the trigger reset for faster shooting time.My brother has it with his sas in 40 cal.The short trigger is made for people with smaller hands for a more comfortable feel.Some how bringing the trigger close to the shooting finger.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

From asking around and looking things up, it seems the "short trigger" is really just a *thinner trigger*.

look here and then at your trigger
SIG Store


----------



## tj71 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks,thats kind of what i thought,unfortunatly i can`t see where they could remove more material.Maybe mine came with the short trigger?


----------

